# Bani-Sach (The Ultimate Truth)



## AmbarDhara (Jan 31, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​

Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​

SGGS JI​ 

ANG 514


SATGURU PRASAAD



ਮ: ੩ ॥ 

ma 3 ||

Third Mehl:



ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਚੁ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਲਧੀ ਭਾਲਿ ॥ 

vahu vahu banee sach hai guramukh ladhhee bhal ||

Waaho! Waaho! is the Bani of the True Word. Searching, the Gurmukhs have found it.



ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਸਬਦੇ ਉਚਰੈ ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 

vahu vahu sabadhae oucharai vahu vahu hiradhai nal ||

Waaho! Waaho! They chant the Word of the Shabad. Waaho! Waaho! They enshrine it in their hearts.



ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਕਰਤਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਸਹਜੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਭਾਲਿ ॥ 

vahu vahu karathia har paeia sehajae guramukh bhal ||

Chanting Waaho! Waaho! the Gurmukhs easily obtain the Lord, after searching.



ਸੇ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਮਾਲਿ ॥੨॥ 

sae vaddabhagee naanaka har har ridhai samal ||2||

O Nanak, very fortunate are those who reflect upon the Lord, Har, Har, within their hearts. ||2||






ANG 514

SATGURU PRASAAD



ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
​
salok ma 3 ||
​
Shalok, Third Mehl:
​
 

​
ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਆਪਿ ਅਖਾਇਦਾ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਸਚੁ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
​
vaahu vaahu aap akhaaeidhaa gur sabadhee sach soe ||
​
Waaho! Waaho! The Lord Himself causes us to praise Him, through the True Word of the Guru's Shabad.
​
 

​
ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਲਾਹ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੂਝੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
​
vaahu vaahu sifath salaah hai guramukh boojhai koe ||
​
Waaho! Waaho! is His Eulogy and Praise; how rare are the Gurmukhs who understand this.
​
 

​
ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਚੁ ਹੈ ਸਚਿ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
​
vaahu vaahu baanee sach hai sach milaavaa hoe ||
​
Waaho! Waaho! is the True Word of His Bani, by which we meet our True Lord.
​
 

​
ਨਾਨਕ ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਕਰਤਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਕਰਮਿ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
​
naanak vaahu vaahu karathiaa prabh paaeiaa karam paraapath hoe ||1||
​
O Nanak, chanting Waaho! Waaho! God is attained; by His Grace, He is obtained. ||1||​



ANG 1276

SATGURU PRASAAD


ਮਲਾਰ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
​
malaar mehalaa 3 ||
​
Malaar, Third Mehl:
​
ਬੇਦ ਬਾਣੀ ਜਗੁ ਵਰਤਦਾ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਕਰੇ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
​
baedh baanee jag varathadhaa thrai gun karae beechaar ||
​
The world is involved with the words of the Vedas, thinking about the three gunas - the three dispositions.
​
 

​
ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਜਮ ਡੰਡੁ ਸਹੈ ਮਰਿ ਜਨਮੈ ਵਾਰੋ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
​
bin naavai jam ddandd sehai mar janamai vaaro vaar ||
​
Without the Name, it suffers punishment by the Messenger of Death; it comes and goes in reincarnation, over and over again.
​
 

​
ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਭੇਟੇ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਹੋਇ ਪਾਏ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥੧॥ 
​
sathigur bhaettae mukath hoe paaeae mokh dhuaar ||1||
​
Meeting with the True Guru, the world is liberated, and finds the Door of Salvation. ||1||
​
 

​
ਮਨ ਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
​
man rae sathigur saev samaae ||
​
O mortal, immerse yourself in service to the True Guru.
​
 

​
ਵਡੈ ਭਾਗਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਪਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
​
vaddai bhaag gur pooraa paaeiaa har har naam dhhiaae ||1|| rehaao ||
​
By great good fortune, the mortal finds the Perfect Guru, and meditates on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1||Pause||
​
 

​
ਹਰਿ ਆਪਣੈ ਭਾਣੈ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਦੇਇ ਅਧਾਰੁ ॥ 
​
har aapanai bhaanai srisatt oupaaee har aapae dhaee adhhaar ||
​
The Lord, by the Pleasure of His Own Will, created the Universe, and the Lord Himself gives it sustenance and support.
​
 

​
ਹਰਿ ਆਪਣੈ ਭਾਣੈ ਮਨੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਕੀਆ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਲਾਗਾ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
​
har aapanai bhaanai man niramal keeaa har sio laagaa piaar ||
​
The Lord, by His Own Will, makes the mortal's mind immaculate, and lovingly attunes him to the Lord.
​
 

​
ਹਰਿ ਕੈ ਭਾਣੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਿਆ ਸਭੁ ਜਨਮੁ ਸਵਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
​
har kai bhaanai sathigur bhaettiaa sabh janam savaaranehaar ||2||
​
The Lord, by His Own Will, leads the mortal to meet the True Guru, the Embellisher of all his lives. ||2||
​
 

​
ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਤਿ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੂਝੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
​
vaahu vaahu baanee sath hai guramukh boojhai koe ||
​
Waaho! Waaho! Blessed and Great is the True Word of His Bani. Only a few, as Gurmukh, understand.
​
 

​
ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਕਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਤਿਸੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
​
vaahu vaahu kar prabh saalaaheeai this jaevadd avar n koe ||
​
Waaho! Waaho! Praise God as Great! No one else is as Great as He.
​
 

​
ਆਪੇ ਬਖਸੇ ਮੇਲਿ ਲਏ ਕਰਮਿ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
​
aapae bakhasae mael leae karam paraapath hoe ||3||
​
When God's Grace is received, He Himself forgives the mortal, and unites him with Himself. ||3||​








Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan

Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa

Gurbani Gavo Bhaee

charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o





​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 1, 2008)

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
iqnw Anµdu sdw suKu hY ijnw scu nwmu AwDwru ]
gur sbdI scu pwieAw dUK invwrxhwru ]
sdw sdw swcy gux gwvih swcY nwie ipAwru ]
ikrpw kir kY AwpxI idqonu Bgiq BMfwru ]1]
mn ry sdw Anµdu gux gwie ]
scI bwxI hir pweIAY hir isau rhY smwie ]1] rhwau ]
scI BgqI mnu lwlu QIAw rqw shij suBwie ]
gur sbdI mnu moihAw khxw kCU n jwie ]
ijhvw rqI sbid scY AMimRqu pIvY ris gux gwie ]
gurmuiK eyhu rMgu pweIAY ijs no ikrpw kry rjwie ]2]
sMsw iehu sMswru hY suiqAw rYix ivhwie ]
ieik AwpxY BwxY kiF lieAnu Awpy lieEnu imlwie ]
Awpy hI Awip min visAw mwieAw mohu cukwie ]
Awip vfweI idqIAnu gurmuiK dyie buJwie ]3]
sBnw kw dwqw eyku hY BuilAw ley smJwie ]
ieik Awpy Awip KuAwieAnu dUjY CifAnu lwie ]
gurmqI hir pweIAY joqI joiq imlwie ]
Anidnu nwmy riqAw nwnk nwim smwie ]4]25]58]



Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
Those who have the Support of the True Name are in ecstasy and peace forever.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, they obtain the True One, the Destroyer of pain.
Forever and ever, they sing the Glorious Praises of the True One; they love the True Name.
When the Lord Himself grants His Grace, He bestows the treasure of devotion. ||1||
O mind, sing His Glorious Praises, and be in ecstasy forever.
Through the True Word of His Bani, the Lord is obtained, and one remains immersed in the Lord. ||1||Pause||
In true devotion, the mind is dyed in the deep crimson color of the Lord's Love, with intuitive peace and poise.
The mind is fascinated by the Word of the Guru's Shabad, which cannot be described.
The tongue imbued with the True Word of the Shabad drinks in the Amrit with delight, singing His Glorious Praises.
The Gurmukh obtains this love, when the Lord, in His Will, grants His Grace. ||2||
This world is an illusion; people pass their life-nights sleeping.
By the Pleasure of His Will, He lifts some out, and unites them with Himself.
He Himself abides in the mind, and drives out attachment to Maya.
He Himself bestows glorious greatness; He inspires the Gurmukh to understand. ||3||
The One Lord is the Giver of all. He corrects those who make mistakes.
He Himself has deceived some, and attached them to duality.
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Lord is found, and one's light merges into the Light.
Attuned to the Name of the Lord night and day, O Nanak, you shall be absorbed into the Name. ||4||25||58||


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 5, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI
ANG 769​SATGURU PRASAAD​

ਸਚਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸਚੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਚੁ ਵਿਖਾਲਿਆ ਸੋਈ ॥ 
sachaa sathigur sachee baanee jin sach vikhaaliaa soee ||
True is the True Guru, and True is the Word of His Bani; through it, the True Lord is seen.

Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​​​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2008)

ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
 aasaa mehalaa 4 ||
Aasaa, Fourth Mehl:


  ਹਿਰਦੈ ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਭਾਇਆ ॥ 
 hiradhai sun sun man anmrith bhaaeiaa ||
Constantly listening to the Ambrosial Gurbani in the heart, it becomes pleasing to the mind.


  ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਹਰਿ ਅਲਖੁ ਲਖਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
 gurabaanee har alakh lakhaaeiaa ||1||
Through Gurbani, the Incomprehensible Lord is comprehended. ||1||



 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਨਹੁ ਮੇਰੀ ਭੈਨਾ ॥ 
guramukh naam sunahu maeree bhainaa ||
As Gurmukh, listen to the Naam, the Name of the Lord, O my sisters.



  ਏਕੋ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮੁਖਿ ਬੋਲਹੁ ਗੁਰ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬੈਨਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 eaeko rav rehiaa ghatt anthar mukh bolahu gur anmrith bainaa ||1|| rehaao ||
The One Lord is pervading and permeating deep within the heart; with your mouth, recite the Ambrosial Hymns of the Guru. ||1||Pause||


 
 ਮੈ ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਪ੍ਰੇਮੁ ਮਹਾ ਬੈਰਾਗੁ ॥ 
 mai man than praem mehaa bairaag ||
My mind and body are filled with divine love, and great sadness.



 ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਵਡਭਾਗੁ ॥੨॥ 
sathigur purakh paaeiaa vaddabhaag ||2||
By great good fortune, I have obtained the True Guru, the Primal Being. ||2||


 
 ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਭਵਹਿ ਬਿਖੁ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
 dhoojai bhaae bhavehi bikh maaeiaa ||
In the love of duality, the mortals wander through poisonous Maya.



  ਭਾਗਹੀਨ ਨਹੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੩॥ 
 bhaageheen nehee sathigur paaeiaa ||3||
The unfortunate ones do not meet the True Guru. ||3||



 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਪੀਆਇਆ ॥ 
anmrith har ras har aap peeaaeiaa ||
The Lord Himself inspires us to drink in the Lord's Ambrosial Elixir.


 
 ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੪॥੩॥੫੫॥ 
gur poorai naanak har paaeiaa ||4||3||55||
Through the Perfect Guru, O Nanak, the Lord is obtained. ||4||3||55||
:star:
Guru Ram Das
Ang 366
​


----------

